# Jocky pump capacity



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 يونيو 2010)

تعتبر هذه المضخة مضخة تعويضية أي اداة لاستعواض الهبوط في الضغط داخل شبكة التغذية بمياه الاطفاء المخصصة لرشاشات الحريق 
عطاء المضخة لا يجب ان يزيد عن 20 جالون / د ( شركة جراندفوس للمضخات ) 
سمت المضخة يتراوح بين 5 و 15 بار حسب الضغط المصمم للشبكة 
و بالتالي فان المضخة التعويضية لن تشكل اضافة مالية بدون داع 
فوظيفتها لا تتعدي الحفاظ على الضغط المقنن داخل شبكة الامداد و الذي ينتج عن وجود تسرب من وصلة او محبس او حشو المضخات الرئيسية ، و ليس مطلوبا منها ان تقوم بعملية الاطفاء 
و كون العطاء ضئيل فهذا يتيح للوحدة الرئيسية ان تعمل و بسرعة عند نشوب حريق 
 المضخات الرئيسية يتم اختبارها عند طاقة تساوي 150 % من العطاء المحدد لها ان تعطيه و عند ضغط قدره 65 % من قيمة الضغط المقنن لها 
لا يجب ان يقل سمت المضخة الرئيسية عن 2.7 بار 
هذا بعض من حصيلة سيمنار اقامته الشركة امس في شيراتون الدمام 
 وعند حصولي على النص الرسمي للمحاضرة سأترجمها و اقدمها لكم فهي تعتبر اكثر الخلاصات تركيزا و اعتمادا على المواصفات الدولية للمرجعيات المختلفة و ارجو ان تكون مفيدة 
والي لقاء قريب باذن الله


----------



## gaber osman (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة يا بشمهندس صبرى سعيد واحب ان اضيف معلومة بالنسبة للرافع الخاص بالطلمبة الجوكى هو ممكن ان يصل الى 350 psi اى حوالى 24 بار وهذا اقصى ضغط لشبكة الحريق اما بخصوص التدفق فهو من الممكن ان يزيد عن 20ج/م وعادتا تعطى كمية تدفق تعادل كمية التدفق الخارجة من رشاش واحد اقصى تدفق رشاش على حسب الحسابات الهيدرو لكية وشكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## احمد بيو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eehaboo (3 أغسطس 2010)

يا سلام عليك على المعلومات لاتطيل غياباتك


----------



## eehaboo (3 أغسطس 2010)

لكن اخالفك في تصريف المضخة فانا الان اركب مضخة جوكي 50 جالون بالدقيقة


----------



## rewesh (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الجميله ولكن لدى سؤال ما الفرق بين الجوكى بامب وخزان التعويض وهل من الممكن ان يستخدمو معا ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## zanitty (4 أغسطس 2010)

حضرت نفس السيمنار فى جده و اعجبتنى المعلومات حينها فكنت قبلها ازود عطاء المضخه بدون داع


----------



## aati badri (4 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> حضرت نفس السيمنار فى جده و اعجبتنى المعلومات حينها فكنت قبلها ازود عطاء المضخه بدون داع


 
zanitty سلام
مش بقولكم نحن معشر المقاولين مظلومين منكم
معشر الاستشاريين:73:


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم مروركم و اهتمامكم 
بالنسبة لمضخة التعويض joky pump و خزان التعويض make-up water tank هناك فرق في الوظيفة ،
 فبينما مضخة التعويض تعوض الفاقد في ضغط الشبكة و كذلك الكمية المتسربة من الشبكة و هي تستخدم مع شبكة الاطفاء
ايضا توجد مضخة تعويض make-up water pump مياه الخزان العلوي للمياه المخصصة للاستخدام الآدمي ( نظافة - غسيل ، ... )
 بينما خزان التعويض له مهمة استعواض ما يفقد من ماء ككمية فقط و يستخدم مع ابراج التبريد ان لم توجد شبكة امداد عامة بالمنطقة وانظمة التكيف باستخدام الماء المثلج و يوجد انواع من خزانات التعويض فمنها المغلق expansion tank و منها المفتوح - و كان يستخدم في انظمة التكييف بالماء المثلج المركبة في الثمانينات ، و بامكانك الاضطلاع على المزيد من التفاصيل لو زرت احد فروع كارير و طلبت كتالوج لخزانات التمدد و فواصل الهواء ماركة آرمسترونج فهم وكلائها ، و توجد ماركات اخري لو دخلت النت ستجد مايفيد 
تمنياتي للجميـع بالتوفيق و التواصل 
كل عام و انتم بخير دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم مروركم و اهتمامكم 
بالتسية لمضخة التعويض و خزان التعويض هناك فرق في الوظيفة ، فبينما مضخة التعويض تعوض الفاقد في ضغط الشبكة و كذلك الكمية المتسربة من الشبكة و هي تستخدم مع شبكة الاطفاء بينما خزان التعويض له مهمة استعواض ما يفقد من ماء ككمية فقط و يستخدم مع ابراج التبريد ان لم توجد شبكة امداد عامة بالمنطقة وانظمة التكيف باستخدام الماء المثلج و يوجد انواع من خزانات التعويض فمنها المغلق و منها المفتوح و كان يستخدم في انظمة التكييف بالماء المثلج المركبة في الثمانينات ، و بامكانك الاضطلاع على المزيد من التفاصيل لو زرت احد فروع كارير و طلبت كتالوج لخزانات التمدد و فواصل الهواء ماركة آرمسترونج فهم وكلائها ، و توجد ماركات اخري لو دخلت النت ستجد مايفيد 
تمنياتي للجميـع بالتوفيق و التواصل 
كل عام و انتم بخير دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر لكم مروركم و اهتمامكم 
بالتسية لمضخة التعويض و خزان التعويض هناك فرق في الوظيفة ، فبينما مضخة التعويض تعوض الفاقد في ضغط الشبكة و كذلك الكمية المتسربة من الشبكة و هي تستخدم مع شبكة الاطفاء بينما خزان التعويض له مهمة استعواض ما يفقد من ماء ككمية فقط و يستخدم مع ابراج التبريد ان لم توجد شبكة امداد عامة بالمنطقة وانظمة التكيف باستخدام الماء المثلج و يوجد انواع من خزانات التعويض فمنها المغلق و منها المفتوح و كان يستخدم في انظمة التكييف بالماء المثلج المركبة في الثمانينات ، و بامكانك الاضطلاع على المزيد من التفاصيل لو زرت احد فروع كارير و طلبت كتالوج لخزانات التمدد و فواصل الهواء ماركة آرمسترونج فهم وكلائها ، و توجد ماركات اخري لو دخلت النت ستجد مايفيد 
تمنياتي للجميـع بالتوفيق و التواصل 
كل عام و انتم بخير دائما


----------



## a hoba (4 أغسطس 2010)

دائماً فى تقدم 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## zanitty (4 أغسطس 2010)

aati badri قال:


> zanitty سلام
> مش بقولكم نحن معشر المقاولين مظلومين منكم
> معشر الاستشاريين:73:


طب ما هو كله بحسابه يا باشا و بعدين على راى المثل
the more gain ... the more pain


----------



## rewesh (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (5 أغسطس 2010)

احب اضيف معلومه صغيره ان سمت المضخه لازم يكون ا على من سمت المضخه الكهربائيه او مضخه الديزل و ذلك تفاديا لان تعمل المضخات الاساسيه فى حاله ان كان الهبوط فى ضغط الشبكه قليلا فالسمت الاكبر للمضخه التعويضيه يسمح للنظام بان تكون هذه المضخه هى العامله فى حاله ان كان الهبوط فى الضغط صغيرا و هو الهدف المصنوعه من اجله
و للتوضيح اكثر فلو افترضنا ان سمت المضخه اقل من سمت المضخه الاساسيه فلو حدث هبوط صغير فان المضخه الاساسيه هى التى ستعمل و هو مخالف للمطلوب
(يا رب اكون عارف اشرح)

كمان يا مهندس صبرى بالنسبه للتدفق فان مواصفات ال nfpa بتقول ان مضخه الجوكى لازم تبقى 10% من تدفق المضخه الرئيسيه


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> لكن اخالفك في تصريف المضخة فانا الان اركب مضخة جوكي 50 جالون بالدقيقة


 
اخي eehaboo
انصحك ان كان لي ذلك
ان تعيد النظر مرتين قبل التنفيذ
انا شخصيا اتفق مع الراي الذي يقول
ان تدفق الجوكي يجب ان لا يزيد بل يجب ان لا يساوي 
تدفق اقل رشاش حسب الحسابات الهيدروليكية


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> احب اضيف معلومه صغيره ان سمت المضخه لازم يكون ا على من سمت المضخه الكهربائيه او مضخه الديزل و ذلك تفاديا لان تعمل المضخات الاساسيه فى حاله ان كان الهبوط فى ضغط الشبكه قليلا فالسمت الاكبر للمضخه التعويضيه يسمح للنظام بان تكون هذه المضخه هى العامله فى حاله ان كان الهبوط فى الضغط صغيرا و هو الهدف المصنوعه من اجله
> و للتوضيح اكثر فلو افترضنا ان سمت المضخه اقل من سمت المضخه الاساسيه فلو حدث هبوط صغير فان المضخه الاساسيه هى التى ستعمل و هو مخالف للمطلوب
> (يا رب اكون عارف اشرح)


هندسة سلام
اتفق معك 100% في هذا الجزء 
وكمان ارى ان الشرح رائع


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> كمان يا مهندس صبرى بالنسبه للتدفق فان مواصفات ال nfpa بتقول ان مضخه الجوكى لازم تبقى 10% من تدفق المضخه الرئيسيه


هندسة سلامين
اسمح لي استاذي ان اختلف معك شوية هنا
في الnfpa مضخات 5000 ج/د
هل معنى ذلك الجوكي يكون 500 ج/د
حسب علمي والله اعلم ان هذه النسبة اقصد10%ليست من الnfpa
ادناه جدول المضخات من nfpa20
nfpaTable 2-3 Rated Pump Capacities
gpm L/min 
25 95 
50 189 
100 379 
150 568 
200 757 
250 946 
300 1,136 
400 1,514 
 450 1,703 
500 1,892 
750 2,839 
1,000 3,785 
1,250 4,731 
1,500 5,677 
2,000 7,570 
2,500 9,462 
 3,000 11,355 
 3,500 13,247 
4,000 15,140 
4,500 17,032 
5,000 18,925


----------



## gaber osman (5 أغسطس 2010)

طبعا يا اخ زانيتى انا استفدت كثيرا من موضوعاتك فى هذة المنتدى حقيقى لكن لا تعليق على كلام سيادتكم ارجو ان تتقبلة بصدر رحب او تصحح لى المعلومة كلنا يعرف ان نظام اطفاء الحريق تحت ضغط وليكن مثلا 12 بار ويتم ضبط التشغيل للطلمبات الثلاثة الجوكى والكهرباء والديزل كل واحدة على حدا مثلا يتم ضبط التشغيل للطلمبة الجوكى عند 11.5 بار وبالتالى اذا انخفض ضغط النظام الى 11.5 بار تعمل الطلمبة الجوكى ويتم ضبط ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الكهرباء مثلا عند 11 بار ويتم ضبط الديزل مثلا عند 10.5 بار وبالتالى عملية تشغيل الطلمبات تتابع التشغيل يتم عن طريق ضبط ضغط تشغيل لكل طلمبة على حدا وبالتالى يكون الرافع لكل الطلمبات ثابت اما التدفق الخاص بالطلمبة الجوكى يكون مساويا للتدفق الخاص باعلى تدفق خارج من رشاش واحد طبقا للحسابات الهيدروليكية وارجو من سيادتك ارفاق nfpa التى تقول ان التدفق 10% من الرئيسى وشكرا جدا


----------



## eng - mahmoud (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> احب اضيف معلومه صغيره ان سمت المضخه لازم يكون ا على من سمت المضخه الكهربائيه او مضخه الديزل


عدل


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

(د)​​​​يتم ضبط (ترتيب) تتابع عمل المضخات عن طريق مفاتيح الضغط كما يلي:​
1​​​​) تضبط المضخة المساعدة لتعمل عند ضغط أقل من ضغط النظام الكلي مباشرة. )​
2​​​​) تضبط المضخة المساعدة لتغلق عند ضغط أعلى من ضغط التشغيل بمقدار 1.0 بار على الأقل. )​
3​​​​) تضبط المضخة الرئيسية لتعمل عند ضغط يقل 0.5 بار من ضغط النظام. )​
4) تضبط المضخة الاحتياطية لتعمل عند ضغط يقل 0.5 بار من ضغط تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية.


من الكود الخليجي


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> طبعا يا اخ زانيتى انا استفدت كثيرا من موضوعاتك فى هذة المنتدى حقيقى لكن لا تعليق على كلام سيادتكم ارجو ان تتقبلة بصدر رحب او تصحح لى المعلومة كلنا يعرف ان نظام اطفاء الحريق تحت ضغط وليكن مثلا 12 بار ويتم ضبط التشغيل للطلمبات الثلاثة الجوكى والكهرباء والديزل كل واحدة على حدا مثلا يتم ضبط التشغيل للطلمبة الجوكى عند 11.5 بار وبالتالى اذا انخفض ضغط النظام الى 11.5 بار تعمل الطلمبة الجوكى ويتم ضبط ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الكهرباء مثلا عند 11 بار ويتم ضبط الديزل مثلا عند 10.5 بار وبالتالى عملية تشغيل الطلمبات تتابع التشغيل يتم عن طريق ضبط ضغط تشغيل لكل طلمبة على حدا وبالتالى يكون الرافع لكل الطلمبات ثابت اما التدفق الخاص بالطلمبة الجوكى يكون مساويا للتدفق الخاص باعلى تدفق خارج من رشاش واحد طبقا للحسابات الهيدروليكية وارجو من سيادتك ارفاق nfpa التى تقول ان التدفق 10% من الرئيسى وشكرا جدا


 
هندسة اظن مهندسنا يقصد نقطة اخرى
مثلا
اذا كان ضغط المضخة الرئيسية 11 بار حسب مثالك
وعند عملها ترفع الضغط بالخط الى11 بار
وضغط التشغيل بالخط 12 بارحسب مثالك ايضا
اذاً من المسئول عن رفع الضغط بالخط الى 12 بار
هي الجوكي
ويجب ان يكون ضغطها اعلى من المضخات الرئيسية


----------



## gaber osman (5 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحة مجهود وافر يا مهندس عبدالعاطى جزاك اللة عنة كل خير واحب ان اضيف طبقا nfpa 20 الاتى
يوجد الاتى ضغط الايقاف متساوى للطلمبة الجوكى والطلمبة الكهرباء وهو فى المثال 165 psi
ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الجوكى اقل من ضغط الايقاف لها بمقدار 10 psi اى 155 psi
ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الكهرباء اقل من ضغط التشغيل للديزل بمقدار 5 psi اى 150 psi
يقل الضغط التشغيل لاى طلمبة اضافية بمقدار 10 psi
واحب ان اكد لسيادتكم ان ضغط الايقاف لطلمبة الديزل والكهرباء واحد وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس عبدالعاطى انا قصدى عندما ينخفض ضغط نظام الحريق عندما يصل الى 11 بار تعمل المضخة الرئيسة وعموما انا ذكرت فى المثال السابق ان ضغط الايقاف للطلمبات ثابت وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## gaber osman (5 أغسطس 2010)

معلهش قصدى الجوكى مش الديزل


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> بصراحة مجهود وافر يا مهندس عبدالعاطى جزاك اللة عنة كل خير واحب ان اضيف طبقا nfpa 20 الاتى
> يوجد الاتى ضغط الايقاف متساوى للطلمبة الجوكى والطلمبة الكهرباء وهو فى المثال 165 psi
> ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الجوكى اقل من ضغط الايقاف لها بمقدار 10 psi اى 155 psi
> ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الكهرباء اقل من ضغط التشغيل للديزل بمقدار 5 psi اى 150 psi
> ...


 ???????


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

هندسة لخبطتني شوية
ارجو اعادة صياغة ما تريد ان تقول
ولك الشكر اجزله


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

تلخيص حسب معلوماتي
1 - تعمل مضخة الجوكي عندما يقل الضغط عن ضغط التشغيل بقليل (بدون تحديد قيمة)


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

جابر ياهندسة
ارجو الاطلاع على المرفق
وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

جابر ياهندسة
ارجو الاطلاع على المرفق
ركز يا هندسة على صفحة 6 خطوة 6
وشكرا


----------



## gaber osman (5 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه انا اسف بس هذا الكلام موجود فى nfpa 20 صفحة 66 وسوف اقول لك باختصار هذا المثال
1. ضغط الايقاف للطلمبة الجوكى عند يصل ضغط الشبكة الى 165psi
2. الضغط التى تعمل عندة الطلمبة الجوكى اقل من الضغط التى تقف عندة بمقدار 10psi اى يساوى 155 psi
3. الضغط التى تعمل عندة الطلمبة الكهرباء اقل من الضغط التى تعمل عندة الجوكى بمقدار 5psi اى يساوى 150psi
4. الضغط التى تقف عندة الطلمبة الكهرباء يساوى الضغط التى تقف عندة الجوكى اى يساوى 165
5. اى طلمبات اضافية اخرى يكون الانخفاض فى الضغط 10 psi 

اى باختصار شديد يكون النظام مضغوط عند ضغط معين اذا نقص هذا الضغط 10psi تعمل الجوكى واذا استمر هذا الضغط فى النزول تعمل الكهرباء ويتم ايقاف الاثنين مع بعض وشكرا ونكمل الاسبوع القادم ان شاء وانا اسف انى لخبطتك شوية والى لقاء باذن اللة تعالى الاسبوع القادم


----------



## aati badri (5 أغسطس 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه انا اسف بس هذا الكلام موجود فى nfpa 20 صفحة 66 وسوف اقول لك باختصار هذا المثال
> 1. ضغط الايقاف للطلمبة الجوكى عند يصل ضغط الشبكة الى 165psi
> 2. الضغط التى تعمل عندة الطلمبة الجوكى اقل من الضغط التى تقف عندة بمقدار 10psi اى يساوى 155 psi
> 3. الضغط التى تعمل عندة الطلمبة الكهرباء اقل من الضغط التى تعمل عندة الجوكى بمقدار 5psi اى يساوى 150psi
> ...


 
تمشي وتجي بالسلامة في انتظار


----------



## zanitty (5 أغسطس 2010)

بخصوص موضوع ال ان اف بى ايه ححاول اجيب لكوا الرقم بتاع الكلام ده
و استمتعت جدا بممناقشتكم بس ليا سؤال 
ليه المضخه الكهربا بتقولوا اعلى من الديزل 
حسب معلوماتى ان الديزل دى مضخه احتياطيه فقط فى حال انقطاع الكهرباء و مبتشتغلش غير فى الحاله دى 
و لو كلامى مظبوط يبقى لازم تكون بنفس مواصفات مضخه الكهربا من حيث التدفق و الهيد

بصوا 
الاعتراف بالجهل فضيله
انا فى الحريق مش جامد لانى من يوم ما اشتغلت كل ما اروح شركه الاقى فيها حد متخصص فى الحريق هو اللى بيشتغله و مسؤول عنه فمشتغلتوش خالص بس علاقتى بيه انى بتدخل فى شغل المسؤول و اهريه اسائله و غالبا بيبقى مش طايقنى و مش طايق اسئلتى
فعذرا لو قلت معلومه غير موثقه هذطر ارجع لمصدرها و اطلب منه التوثيق


----------



## اسامة اشرى (5 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود ممتاز يا بشمهندس صبرى


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المعلومات القيمة . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 أغسطس 2010)

الشكر موصول لكل من يشارك بالمرور او الاضافة او التعليق 
و كلامي لأخي زانيتي بعد ان اقدم له تحياتي و تقديري وحبي 
موضوع طرق مقاومة الحرائق ليس غيبيات و لا يوجد علم في العالم الا و له مفتاح رغم ان اساتذتنا عودونا على الغموض و سلوك الاسطوات رغم اننا ندين لهم بما كان اساسا لما نحن عليه الأن 
و كذلك البشر 
ليس كل الناس عنده استعداد يعطيك معلومة خوفا على اكل عيشه و هو معذور فلا زال سلوك الأسطوات مسيطرا مع ضيق الحال و تضاؤل فرص العمل
و انا سأذكر لك حالة واحهتها منذ شهور ايام ما كنت ات في الحج 
كنت خالي شغل 
و ضاق بي الحال حتي صرت كالطفل يريد ان يرتمي في حضن انسان دافي - ابن بالمعني الصح 
و ساقتني قدماي لواحد من الشباب الذي يبدو عليه التدين و مخافة الله و اتفقنا على ماتم نقضه بقولة لا يقبلها على نفسه أحد 
و نتيحة وجودي معه ان حصل على ثلاث مشاريع تتجاوز المليون ونصف ولما جاء وقت الحساب قاللي احنا كنا نتصدق عليك تخيل يازميلي لم يكن يعرف من اعمال التكييف الا اسمه

قلبت علي المواجع 
و جائني زميل يستعل ما نا فيه و عرض على ان اعمل لدي شركته لكي يتمكن من انشاء فرع يختص باعمال شبكات الاطفاء و ىتعلم هو او يأت بشاب يشرب الصنعة و الباقي انت عارفه 
و على فكرة انا طبعا ادركت المراد و قلت له اي اسئلة او استشارة او حضور اجتماع مجانا او حتي يجيب شاب اعلمه ماعندي مشكلة و بكدة انا كسبت رضا الله 
و الحمد لله الوضع الآن افضل
فلابد أن يحدث كل انسان نفسه و يلقنها كل صلاة و كل لحظة أن الأرزاق بيد الله 
و على علاقة بالموضوع ، انا سافرت فنلندة سنة 80 للتدريب على تصميم و تنفيذ شبكات الاطفاء بالرشاشات 
و بعد كام يوم من نزولي الموقع مع المشرف و كتا خمسة وكل واحد و له هدف من البعثة ، المهم وجدت رئيس مجلس ادارة شركة ستارك جوهان بيطلبني في حديث خاص 
بعد الترحيب و استعراض تاريخ مصر و حاضرها سألني سؤال : ازاي بنيتم الأهرام و جايين تتعلموا عندنا ترتيب و تركيب شوية مواسير ؟ طبعا عرقت ساعتها و حسيت بافخر بالأجداد و الحسرة على الواقع فلم يكن احد من اساتذتنا يدرك شيء اسمه مقاومة الحريق بشبكات مقاومة وكل اللي نعرفه شوية هيدروليكا و طفايات حريق حتي جهاز الاطفاء لا أحد يدرك قيمته
موش عايز اطول و اضيع وقتك لكن التمس العذر لزميلك و انا تحت امرك في اي سؤال و0540022507 تحت امرك 
و بلاش تتقل على زميلك و انا مرة تانية تحت امرك


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## zanitty (6 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس صبرى 
انت حقا انسان رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (7 أغسطس 2010)

zanitty قال:


> بخصوص موضوع ال ان اف بى ايه ححاول اجيب لكوا الرقم بتاع الكلام ده
> و استمتعت جدا بممناقشتكم بس ليا سؤال
> ليه المضخه الكهربا بتقولوا اعلى من الديزل
> حسب معلوماتى ان الديزل دى مضخه احتياطيه فقط فى حال انقطاع الكهرباء و مبتشتغلش غير فى الحاله دى
> و لو كلامى مظبوط يبقى لازم تكون بنفس مواصفات مضخه الكهربا من حيث التدفق و الهيد


هي بنفس مواصفات مضخه الكهربا من حيث التدفق و الهيد
بس الكنترول جار عليها
وبيشغلها
بعد الكهرباء
يعني هي احتياطي لو الكهرباء قطعت
او لو المضخة الكهرباء مش كافية


----------



## aati badri (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> تعتبر هذه المضخة مضخة تعويضية أي اداة لاستعواض الهبوط في الضغط داخل شبكة التغذية بمياه الاطفاء المخصصة لرشاشات الحريق
> عطاء المضخة لا يجب ان يزيد عن 20 جالون / د ( شركة جراندفوس للمضخات )
> سمت المضخة يتراوح بين 5 و 15 بار حسب الضغط المصمم للشبكة
> و بالتالي فان المضخة التعويضية لن تشكل اضافة مالية بدون داع
> ...


 
_منتظرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا هندسة_
وعند حصولي على النص الرسمي للمحاضرة سأترجمها و اقدمها لكم فهي تعتبر اكثر الخلاصات تركيزا و اعتمادا على المواصفات الدولية للمرجعيات المختلفة و ارجو ان تكون مفيدة 
والي لقاء قريب باذن الله [/quote]


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

Hello There,

as far as i know and as i designed usually the jokey pump has the pressure like the main fire pump in the system but less capacity in gpm like 5-10 gpm with the pressure in the system

thank you


----------



## saad_aljuboury (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة*​


----------



## على عنبه (7 سبتمبر 2010)

gaber osman قال:


> بصراحة مجهود وافر يا مهندس عبدالعاطى جزاك اللة عنة كل خير واحب ان اضيف طبقا nfpa 20 الاتى
> يوجد الاتى ضغط الايقاف متساوى للطلمبة الجوكى والطلمبة الكهرباء وهو فى المثال 165 psi
> ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الجوكى اقل من ضغط الايقاف لها بمقدار 10 psi اى 155 psi
> ضغط التشغيل للطلمبة الكهرباء اقل من ضغط التشغيل للديزل بمقدار 5 psi اى 150 psi
> ...


 
كلام مظبوط طبقا ل nfpa 20
ومفيش اى معلومه فى الكود بتقول ان تدفق الطلمبه الjockey 10% من الطلمبه الاساسيه
وانا مع الراى ال بيقول انها لازم تكون اقل من تدفق اقل رشاش او اقل صندوق لو مفيش رشاشات

(6) Example:
Pump: 1000-gpm, 100-psi pump with churn pressure of 115 psi.
Suction Supply: 50 psi from city — minimum static. 60 psi from city — maximum static.
Jockey pump stop = 115 + 50 = 165 psi.
Jockey pump start = 165 - 10 = 155 psi.
Fire pump stop = 115 + 50 = 165 psi.
Fire pump start = 155 - 5 = 150 psi.
Fire pump maximum churn = 115 + 60 = 175 psi.
(For SI units, 1 psi = 0.0689 bar.)

nfpa 20


----------



## nofal (15 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا أجمعين


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*مضخة التعويض والمساندة**Pressure Maintenance (Jockey or Make-Up) Pump *

*الغرض منها: *المحافظة على ضغط شبكة مياه الإطفاء وتعويض الإنخفاض الذي قد يحصل نتيجة تسرب من وصلة أو صمام ، أما عندما ينخفض الضغط فجأة نتيجة فتح أحد مرشات الحريق ، أو خراطيم الإطفاء وتدفق الماء فإن ذلك يفوق قدرتها فتقلع المضخة الرئيسية وتبدأ بضخ الماء وهي بذلك تسمح للمضخات الرئيسية بأن تعمل بسرعة وجاهزية عالية عند نشوب الحريق.
 وهي صغيرة الحجم وتعطي تدفقاً يعادل ( 5% -10% ) من تدفق المضخة الرئيسية ، ولها ضغط أعلى من ضغط المضخة الرئيسية بمقدار
(  10psi ( 0.7 bar ,  ، وتقلع مضخة التعويض عند انخفاض الضغط في الشبكة و تتوقف عن العمل عندما يصل ضغط الشبكة إلى أعلى من ضغط التشغيل بمقدار ( 10psi على الأقل ). 

 ** المضخة الرئيسية (الكهربائية) تعمل عندما يصل الضغط إلى أقل ( 5psi ) عن ضغط النظام. 
** المضخات الإحتياطية (الديزل ) تعمل عندما يصل الضغط إلى أقل ( 5 5psi ) عن ضغط تشغيل المضخة الرئيسية.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 أكتوبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا اخ صبري وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا و اثرائكم الموضوع بالمستندات 
و ايد لوحدها ما تسقفش 
جزاكم الله خيرا و ننتظر من الزملاء الخبراء ان يزيدونا من علمهم
للأسف لم اتمكن من الحصول على المحاضرة من جراندفوس فمعذرة


----------



## حسين دراج (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كلامك يا استاذ صبري صخيح و جميل
jockey pump is a pressure-maintenance pump
its purpose is to keep the water pressure in the pipes within a specific range when there is not a fire.
وبارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله


----------



## عمران احمد (10 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع اعضاء المنتدى 
و بارك الله فيهم اجمعين 
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## eyadinuae (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم وبارك الله بكم على هذا الموضوع ولدي سؤال : حول ما يحدث بعد ان لا توفي مضخة الجوكي بالضغط المطلوب ( مو مهم عند اي ضغط ) - عندها تعمل مضخة الكهرباء طبعا مضخة الكهرباء بضغط وسعة اكبر من الجوكي .. ماذا سيحصل للجوكي عندها وخاصة اذا علمنا انها مربوطة على نفس الخط او الهيدر - سيدخل الماء الى خط الجوكي وبما انها بضغط اكبر فقد تتوقف البشارة او ال impeller الخاص بالجوكي والمحرك الكهربائي شغال ومن ثم قد تحترق او تتلف .. 
عندها يجب على الكونترول الخاص بالمضخات ان يطفيء الجوكي والاحسن وجود صمام غلق اوتوماتيكي automatic shut off valve لحماية المضخة اكثر .. 
صح ام خطأ :57:


----------



## أكرم حمزه (13 فبراير 2013)

هل نستطيع وضع خزان ضغط (Pressuer Tank)بدل مضخة الجوكي للتعويض عن هبوط الضغط في شبكة أنابيب الحريق .... مع الشكر الجزيل لجميع من شارك بهذا الموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 فبراير 2013)

يوجد محبس مانع ارتداد عند مخرج كل مضخة و هذا كفيل بعدم رجوع الماء الي أي من المضخات عند توقفها خزان الضغط مهما كانت سعته سيقف عاجزا عن التعويض لعظم معدل التدفق المطلوب عند الإطفاء


----------

